# FCC License



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought some new Motorola 2 way radios, and as I unnaturally read the instructions, it gives some info about filing for a FCC license. As I understand, if I get the license, I can use 8 different channels that also use repeater towers. The radios use higher power in GMRS mode. Has anybody any experience with this, is it worth the trouble, does it work, and do I need a license just as an owner or does each person using them need one too? Thanks........


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't know GMRS radios had access to private repeaters. ??

Don't bother with the license. It's almost like CB now.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I remember the day when we had to give our Ohio watercraft #'s whenever we called somebody. What a pain. Although I have registered, I doubt that many do. Yes, it's more like a cb radio now.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

After more research I've learned that you need the permission of the tower owner to use the repeater. However, the GMRS channels operate at 1.5 watts, whereas the FRS channels only use .5 watts. I was wondering if the GMRS enhanced the operational distance, without using a repeater enough to justify the cost? Has anybody used the GMRS without a license and without using a repeater?


----------

